# UnOfficial Roadtrip Support Bag List



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Show season is here which means lots of driving to and from shows. Figured we could use a thread with all the essentials when on a road trip. Here are a few to start. 

-Airline
-Airline cutters
-Fuses
-Wrench
-Extra fittings
-Teflon tape

:beer:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

extra 10ft of line and 2 straight PTCs. :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

2 straight unions for each air line size
2 adjustable wrenches
some leak detection spray
extra wire
few butt connectors


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Low profile, 2 ton hydraulic jack w/ case! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's what we sell in our 'roadside kit'...

(4) Straight PTC Unions
(1) FNPT PTC (front bag fitting)
(1) Swivel Elbow (rear bag fitting)
(1) Line Cutter
(1) Tube of loctite
(1) 20ft roll of line
(1) 40a Relay

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here's what we sell in our 'roadside kit'...
> 
> (4) Straight PTC Unions
> (1) FNPT PTC (front bag fitting)
> ...


Might need to pick this up :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is mine

replacement 80amp relay
15ft air line
2 PTC straight Unions
Leak spray 
air line cutter 
fuses 
1 extra 90 ptc
loctite 545
25ft coiled air hose for Shrader valves (both male and female)


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

My safety bag consists of:

About 30ft of 1/4`airline
About 10ft of 3/8`airline
Many, many fittings (about 10lbs)
4 Paddle Valves
Wrenches
Screwdriver
Line cutter
electrical tape
Wire
Fuses
Flashlights
Tow Rope
Tire iron
Jack
Diverter valve (had one blow on me once causing limp mode)
And if I go somewhere far away I put the spare tire back in, but I do need to pick up some fix a flat


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

[email protected]RT said:


> Here's what we sell in our 'roadside kit'...
> 
> (4) Straight PTC Unions
> (1) FNPT PTC (front bag fitting)
> ...


Link to said kit? I might have missed it but I didn't see it on your site.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

My list:

10ft 3/8" line
Cutter
3 3/8" ptc straight fittings
Teflon tape
Wrenches
[email protected]'s number on blast... 

Thanks again homie


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

jk (but seriously)


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

dont forget a tire flat repair kit, may not get a leak in the air ride but run over a nail, air up pull it out plug fill up with air and bam your good to go


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Fix a flat = garbage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I like the idea of this thread... I may have to put together a kit for myself now.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I need to get one of these together for my car. Excellent idea!!


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

25 feet airline
2 ptc splice fittings- all other fittings go in the bag too
line cutter
40 amp relay
loctite
teflon tape
multiple head screw driver
two wrenches
air fittings and line (for re-inflating tires after flats)
allen wrenches
compressor repair kit- new filter, extra lines for power and ground.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Will have to set up a kit like this before Wuste...if it gets done. :banghead:

Low profile jack to fit nicely in the back is always top on my list. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Bumping this up. 

Just picked up some spare parts: 

10' Air Line 
2 Straight PTC Unions 

Will add: 

Fuses, for fuse block and inline power cord 
Spray bottle 
Wrenches 
Line cutter 
Blue Monster Thread Tape 
Compressor filters


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Going to have to get one of the roadside emergency kits ORT sells


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> Going to have to get one of the roadside emergency kits ORT sells


 i looked but i didn't see it on their site...


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

gti.jon said:


> i looked but i didn't see it on their site...


 Talk to [email protected] here on vortex and he should be happen to help you


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> Talk to [email protected] here on vortex and he should be happen to help you


 Ah no worries, I already picked up some stuff. I was just letting you know :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

gti.jon said:


> Ah no worries, I already picked up some stuff. I was just letting you know :thumbup:


 Oh ok thanks


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Support Bag Kit: 

Hopes 
Wishes 
Fingers crossed 


i need to change that soon :laugh:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

i need to get many of these things


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I always have extra 3/8's line, a few PTC straight unions, teflon tape, adjustable wrench, line cutter, and other random fittings. So far i've needed none of them.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I like to be sure to have some spare fuses too:



An air tool hose never hurts :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> An air tool hose never hurts :thumbup:


Going to be ordering one soon. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

ordered the ORT support kit yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i now carry my paddles with me attached to a block. if for whatever reason my accuair goofs(havent had any issues yet) i can plug this directly in place. 










I also carry an ammo can full of tools and hardware as well as spare line and a spare compressor for really long trips. just stuff ive collected, might as well have it in case.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

joelzy said:


> i now carry my paddles with me attached to a block. if for whatever reason my accuair goofs(havent had any issues yet) i can plug this directly in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done, we have one of those at the shop. Comes in really handy in a pinch.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> ordered the ORT support kit yesterday :thumbup:


Where did you find the support kit


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

hussdog426 said:


> Where did you find the support kit


by talking with andrew directly. its not on the site yet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dutchie, yours is on it's way! :heart:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I always have extra 3/8's line, a few PTC straight unions, teflon tape, adjustable wrench, line cutter, and other random fittings. So far i've needed none of them.


For the most part any _properly _installed kit shouldn't have an issue, but extra piece of mind is nice too :laugh:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Dutchie, yours is on it's way! :heart:


I am tracking it:thumbup: Thank you sir, always a pleasue :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your order! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

leaving for a 7 hour journey tonight, bringing the following(usually anything more than a couple hours ill have this stuff)

extra airline
relay
a couple of each fuse
roll of 16g wire
assorted connectors 
2 3/8 PTC unions
extra leader line
front bag fitting
rear bag fitting
pressure switch
extra rear bag

never needed any of it, hopefully i wont, but its all stuff accumulated over the last few years so why not bring it!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

U guys carry all those parts in a bag or where do u stash it?


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

I still have a spare and there is plenty of room for an old laptop bag full of extra parts in there too. 

20' 1/4 line
20' 3/8 line
2 ptc unions for each size
1 extra paddle switch
1 front bag fitting
1 rear fitting
2 cresent wrenches
Teflon tape
Loctite
Spray bottle
Relay
Wire connectors
Lots of misc. stuff


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

well, my road trip support bag came in handy yesterday. My buddy's Yamaha YZF-R1 was almost stolen, cops spotted a few tards trying to hot wire it, and brought the bike back to the impound lot.

All the wiring to the ignition switch were cut, so I took him up there to get it, grabbed my roadtrip bag and snagged the butt connectors and wire strippers and channel locks and reconnected all the wiring and got him going. Thing that took the longest was explaining why I needed each thing in there.

Thank god I read this thread and assembled one. Saved him $80 for a tow, got to know a few cops who kept yelling to "make that ass drop" and looked like a genius.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

i carry my GF. she has AAA. thats my support kit. haha


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

mdubcajka12 said:


> i carry my GF. she has AAA. thats my support kit. haha


 dragging an aired out car that cant go up onto a flat bed is not a pretty sight, i seent it. haha


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

blue bags said:


> dragging an aired out car that cant go up onto a flat bed is not a pretty sight, i seent it. haha


 lol yea ive seen that before. i carry: 

ptc 
line 
cutters 
thread sealant 
fuses 
relays 
wire


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> well, my road trip support bag came in handy yesterday. My buddy's Yamaha YZF-R1 was almost stolen, cops spotted a few tards trying to hot wire it, and brought the bike back to the impound lot.
> 
> All the wiring to the ignition switch were cut, so I took him up there to get it, grabbed my roadtrip bag and snagged the butt connectors and wire strippers and channel locks and reconnected all the wiring and got him going. Thing that took the longest was explaining why I needed each thing in there.
> 
> Thank god I read this thread and assembled one. Saved him $80 for a tow, got to know a few cops who kept yelling to "make that ass drop" and looked like a genius.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

So, I don't have any of these tools and I'll be making the trek from Northern Jersey all the way down to the Outer Banks, NC tomorrow night, ~450 miles, and then back on Saturday. 

I've yet to have any issues with my setup, and I really doubt I'll have any issue on either leg of the trip, it's like 13,000 miles old, but after seeing people list all of these different items, fuses, relays, fittings, etc, I can't help but be nervous about this trip now lol. 

Anyone want to supply me with their phone # if I get stuck along the way?  I'll be passing down the east coast of DE, VA, and NC heh.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

You already have my number so you know what to do if you stray southernly... :wave:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AIR-RIDE-EMERGENCY-KIT.html

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We've had one of those for two years now... :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

